# Organizing Kindle Content



## arkay8 (Jul 23, 2009)

Sometimes I want to look at something brief, and just get through it, and other times I'm fine to start a really long read.  My Kindle 2 currently provides zero help with these decisions.  Is there any way to sort my books by filesize, or even to show filesize on the home page?  Failing that, can I set up folders within the Documents folder to sort my books/articles?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

On the K1, on the home page, there is a row of dots beneath each title that gives you the idea of how long a particular book is.  I don't have a K2, but I do have a DX and it has a similar thing.  

I would guess that these dots are the best you'll do on the Kindle itself.  You can, of course, connect the K to your computer via USB and look at the files.  I suppose you could use a tagging system (put unique 'notes' on each books' title page) to mark which are longer and which are shorter.  But, as has been discussed, there is no organization available except for the "subscriptions/books/personal docs" sorting and "most recent/author/title" ordering.

You can put as many sub folders as you want in the documents folder, but the K will ignore them.


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

K2 is the same as the DX, I believe.


----------



## arkay8 (Jul 23, 2009)

Thanks.  Yes, the dots are there on the K2, and they do seem to roughly mirror the length of pieces with which I am familiar.  I also notice that a book which I am halfway through has half the dots bolded.  Clever space-saving iconography.  I would never have noticed it myself.


----------

